# Another newbie



## morgz1981 (Dec 7, 2011)

New to FF and thought I would say hello.

I'm 30 and my DH is 33, we have been together 11 years. Been TTC for 2 years and are in the process of having tests.   Waiting at the moment for DH SA and I'm having a scan next week. Had a prev scan in may 2010 which showed normal egg follicles and a slightly enlarged right ovary. Just had my day 21 prog checked with came back very low 0.7 infact, this has happened before and on re - check has been normal. 

Have good support from DH and family however, I do find it hard to express my feelings to my friends. They all have babies and can't possibly understand how I feel. Anyone got any encouraging words please share them. In need of a   .


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi Morgz, 

 That's for you.  

Encouraging words?  Well, even though it's easier said than done, try not to worry to much about the diagnosis until you actually have one.  (I should learn to live by that bit of advice!) 

And, it's encouraging that you have a bit of time on your side too.  And your age hopefully means that you will also fall into the category of being able to get procedures done on the NHS too.  So there's a couple of positive points for you to focus on. 

As for your friends - that's hard.  People who don't have difficulties conceiving probably won't ever really understand, but that doesn't mean they don't care. 

When's your next test? 

Liesa x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends.

Here's a massive  for you. This is a hard journey, but hopefully you'll find some answers to your questions on the way.

How long are your cycles? It maybe that the clinic are testing your progesterone a wee bit early in your cycle? The progesterone increases after ovulation (its released from the ovaries after the egg has been released).

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best for your coming treatment - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## morgz1981 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanx for the replies.

Armywife, thanks for your comments, made me feel abit better. My scan is next fri, just hoping things having changed too much since my last.

As for my frineds, i do love them to bits, but like you say it's hard for them to understand,they all got pregnant within a few months of trying.

I will try to be more positive, will feel better when we have DH SA results x x


----------



## morgz1981 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mini Minx my cycles are about 30 days but can be slightly irregular at times, I have had positive ov tests on day 20 so I prob do ovulate much later than day 14.

I will join the online chat room, Thanks  x x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah - that maybe why they don't pick up the right level of progesterone on day 21 - I'm sure I had mine taken on day 21 and day 24 .. to cover all bases...

Have a look through here too:

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

Mini xx


----------



## EMMIE34 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi I'm a newbie too. Well sort of. I registered a while back but I have been a browser on the whole till now. I just made a post myself and then I spotted yours. 

Well to introduce a bit about me  I am 35 very soon and my DH is 33. We have been TTC since October 2010. We've got the wheels in motion now. My DH's SA came back as 'good'; my bloods came back as 'normal'; I  had my HSG yesterday and have a 2 week wait for the results. We have our next appointment in February to discuss the next course of action, depending on the outcome.

Sometimes its hard to talk to friends I know. I'm in the same boat. To be fair, they can't really win with me. If they don't sympathise I get ratty about it and if they do, I still get ratty because I don't think they have any right to sympathise when they can't possibly understand. I take umbridge if they ask how its going and I get umbridge if they don't. It's soooo hard. Anyway if you'd like a fellow newbie to moan with I'm your man  xXx


----------



## morgz1981 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi EMMIE34, thanks for your replyand yes I may take you up on your offer of a moan!!  Ive had the HSg test and my tubes are fine and my next appt is march, so thats abit of a wait. Just want to know now either way. At least you know you DH is ok, thats a start. Still waiting for my DH SA results ( he had it 3 weeks ago on 21st Nov).

I'm very similar to you with my friends, if they don't ask I think they don't care and if they do I think how dare you ask when you have no idea. It depends what mood i'm in to be honest and if it's the time of the month I can be quite ratty!!


----------



## EMMIE34 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi. That's a long wait for a SA. DH's was quick.Can you chase it up at all?  I think its real swings and roundabouts between PCTs. I had no feedback from my HSG (bad) and have to wait 2 weeks (also bad) but my next appointment is only early Feb (good) and SA was quick (also good). I'm trying hard to be positive here  

TBH I am my own worst enemy because I did the foolish thing and went to a psychic yesterday. She didn't say what I wanted to hear. Now all I have to do is prove her wrong


----------



## morgz1981 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeh it is along wait but I know other people who's DH have had it done and they waited about the same.

When I had my HSg he told me straight way that my tubes were ok, I had it done at a private hospital though (sent by my nhs trust) so they may do things different. 

I am the most negative person ever, so I understand how you feel, it is hard but as everyone says, be positive. Lots of women have fertility problems and go on to have families. Our babies will be extra special when we get them


----------



## ArmyWife (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahh, Emmie and Morgz, I do empathise with you both.  This stuff becomes all-consuming.  It drives me crazy....and I let it! 

I also went to a psychic!  And she didn't tell me what I wanted to hear either.  I had to ask.  And when she said "Yes, I do see you having a baby" I must have looked suitably unimpressed because she went on to say "Don't you believe me?" LOL!!


----------



## EMMIE34 (Jul 2, 2011)

army wife. That's funny

My psychic said I will have one but not for a couple of years and it will be a battle. Oh joy! The prophet of doom.


----------



## morgz1981 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I had my scan yest and was told I have PCOS and my egg follicles are immature. Also that we will need help to conceive, so merry christmas to me!!!


----------



## Blue66 (Dec 8, 2011)

All consuming is exactly how I feel , I've almost forgot the person I was before all this .

And I too have visited psychic on several occasion I think for me I just wanted to hear the words that I will have children . 

Good luck to you all it is a painful and lonely journey but I'm sure it will be worth it ! My specialist did tell me that 80-  90% of people that he sees with fertility problems  do go on to have children , so that's encouraging , I just wish we all had a crystal ball to know when ! X


----------

